# Track



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

What types of track are there to use with my old A/F track?

John


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

amer/flyer said:


> What types of track are there to use with my old A/F track?
> 
> John



I would say use other old A/F track. 

Do you mean what kind of newer track is there to use that mates up with the old track?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There are newer types of track on the market that others have chosen to use instead of the old AF track. Many are a big improvement. Unfortunately, I believe, none of them will work with the old AF track -- I do not think there are any transition pieces. But I have been wrong before. Lionel's Fastrak might actually be one that has this feature??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

From Gargraves site,
Flyer track can be mated directly to GarGraves Track using GarGraves Track pins #803.
First question here.
http://www.gargraves.com/faq.html

Look through this site for other options, some of them mate with Flyer track & switches.
http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/strack.html

I would do all of the same track, either all old or new. Older track is cheaper and you should have no problem finding them.
New track more expensive but look what your getting for your money, they look nice.

It all depends on how big your pocketbook is too.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

When I got back into my Flyers a few years ago, I was unaware of the newer tracks available....my bad. So I started hoarding huge lots of the standard Flyer track wherever I went. Buying lots for less than 50 cents a piece made me feel like I was getting bargains all over the place. By the time I had already bought a truckload, I found out the other quality tracks were on the market. By then I was too involved with my standard track to back out. So in essence, I'm stuck moving forward with it. Even so, to gather the new track in the quantity I need would bankrupt me. So I swallowed my pride and decided to go with what I started. However, if any other person can affod to do so, I recommend they invest in one of the quality aftermarket track that is available.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I use Gargraves. I like the wood ties and it is perfectly compatible with AF track, turnouts, crossings, etc. Gargraves flex-track is great for non-standard radius curves.
Mark


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Ed,

I was wondering if there was another product out there besides the original A/F track. I have a lot of the old, it serves me well.

John


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

The only way to go for looks/connectablity is Fastrak from Lionel or S-Trax from MTH.(Soon to be released) Learned long time ago that the old A/F track will give you nothing but trouble and headaches. You can never get them to work like the new stuff. Larry

P.S. Both the above make transition tracks to connect with the old A/F track if you go that way. But Why??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

As a lover of the vintage Flyer stuff, even I would dump my Flyer track and buy all new Fastrak or another quality brand made today, as long as I hit the lottery cause I need a lot of it...but without the money available, I stick with what I have.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Good to know, where can it be purchased? But this is way down the line, I am on a shoe string budget and plenty of old Lionel O gauge and enough S gauge to get me by. Ideally I would like a whole room designated to nothing but a train set up and I have seen some good ones.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you are operating on a small budget, I wouldn't even consider changing track brand unless you could use nothing but the newer track. I would balk at trying to use both types together. However, as time passes, you could buy little by little until you reach your goal. Then re-do that layout with all new style track.

Vintage Flyer track runs about 50 cents per section at shows and on eBay. Some charge more, some charge less. Always best to buy a boxful at a time to get the best deal. But there will be dirty, rusty pieces that need cleanup. There will also be bent or broken pieces too. These can be used cut-to-size for those odd areas where you need 2-3/16" long to make something fit. I never throw out any of my damaged track -- keep it all.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

I have enough track for about 2.5 large ovals, plus 4 switches. I think that I will stay with the original track if I add on, I like the old used look.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going down that road too. There's nothing wrong with that either. The stuff still works fine, but can be tempermental if there are small defects. Just have to stay on top of any issues and be prepared to replace any bad areas. The stuff is cheap and can be found pretty easily.

If you have a desire for more switches, I might be able to help out -- I often find them fairly cheap at local shows -- both remote and manual types. I have some in my stash and can also look for some as I go to shows. I don't pay much for them depending on condition anywhere from $5 each to $20/pair. The remote controllers are usually not included but can be found for no more than $15 each. Let me know.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Don,

I have 4 switches, just need controllers, I will need a pair of them, if you find any let me know. I am looking for A/F track and found some on Ebay cheap, like you say
you just have to look.

Have a safe Memorial Day
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll keep a look-out for controls.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks, Don


----------

